# CALGARY | West Village | 150m | 35 fl | 125m | 30 fl | 100m | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

West Village by Render Central, on Flickr

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*West Village Towers: New Condos in Downtown Calgary*



> Wexford Development Corporation and Cidex Developments have announced plans to build a stylish new condo in Calgary’s downtown west end called West Village Towers.
> 
> Located along the 9th Avenue SW corridor, the project will replace the Metro Ford Dealership that currently exists on the block just east of Shaw Millenium Park and south of the Bow River.
> 
> ...




West Village by Render Central, on Flickr


West Village by Render Central, on Flickr


West Village by Render Central, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

West End towers by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

West End towers by Construction Mania, on Flickr


West End towers by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

West End Towers by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Cowtonian (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm amazed that they would be building more towers when the economy is in a down cycle.


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

*Avenue Condos*

Construction Progresses on Grosvenor and Cressey's Avenue




> Calgary's downtown west end hasn't seen the same level of development activity as some other bustling neighbourhoods in the city, but that's beginning to change with Avenue, a two-tower condominium by Grosvenor Americas and Cressey Development Group. The 24- and 18-storey development is starting to make an impact on the skyline as it sprouts from the intersection of 5th Avenue and 10th Street SW.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Great. This empty lot needs filling up.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*

*13/03/19
*









https://skyrisecities.com/forum/thr...idex-group-norr-dubai-yahya-jan.24456/page-33


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 17, 2020:*
Mammatus by Ricky Leong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/6

Lit by a low western sun by Ricky Leong, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 20:*
20210320_180211 by Jordan Schumaker, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 13:*








April Skylines by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Calgary Downtown Blue Time by Yongnan Li on 500px.com


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

nice skyline

but snow ?????
in July ???


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Marco Polo said:


> nice skyline
> 
> but snow ?????
> in July ???


It's probably an older photo, maybe late April...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 7:*








Calgary Lightning Strike by Christopher Landry on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 9:*

Découvrir Calgary by Lorraine Vincent Photographies, on Flickr


----------

